# E/M Audit - Denver - Need an audit done



## skneefel (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello:

My company is looking for a third party company to do an E/M audit for office and hospital professional services.

Please let me know if you provide those services and are interested in submitting a bid.

Thank you.

Sarah Kneefel
Coding Supervisor
sarah.kneefel@riaco.com


----------



## CBaer (Jul 23, 2013)

*Coding Audit*

Sarah,

I believe I maybe able to assist you.  We do remote auditing, education and all aspects of HealthCare.  

Here is my email if you would like to give me a little more specifics I will see what we can do.

Cheryl
clbaer@zetter.com
www.zetter.com


----------

